# supersix 2 or caad9-1



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

THis is for racing, changing teams this yr and am offered either a 2010 supersix 2 or a caad9-1. the wheels that come on the bike will be put on my cx bike so wheels dont matter. i have pt and full carbons to race on.. I like the price of the caad9 a lot better, i havnt rode a alum bike in yrs will i be happy with it?? I would say the supersix will be close to my 09 spec tarmac expert im coming off of all the way around.. just dont know if its worth the extra for the supersix? and if i crash it im out a lot more with the carbon bike in getting a new frame..


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

Unless you have a strong preference for Red over 7900 I would go for the Caad9. Why take chances racing an expensive frame? Most racers I know (myself included) are very happy with their Caad9s...stiff, light, rides well, cheap to replace and AFAIK it's still MADE IN THE USA!


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I have been racing a CAAD 9 since May. Before the CAAD 9, I raced a Giant TCR Advanced in full carbon.

My first rides on the CAAD 9, I was shocked. Cannondale really knows what they are doing with aluminum. My CAAD 9 was about as comfortable as my carbon bike, stiffer (although the CAAD 9 is BB30 and my Giant is English) and a whole lot cheaper.

The CAAD 9 is a fantastic racing bike. I had the option last year to buy the Supersix Hi-Mod instead at team pricing. So glad I did not spend the extra money unnecessarily.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

What kind of races? Crits?

The CAAD 9 dont have much to envy most carbon bikes. I think the SuperSix is a better bike (a bit lighter, stiffer yet a bit more comfort) but, enough to justify it's cost over a CAAD 9? We all have different opinions on that one.

I also think the groups could make a big difference when choosing a bike. I would not buy a bike with a Shimano road group but that's me. I much prefer SRAM and Campagnolo but SRAM's cheaper and the drivetrain and rear wheel compatibility with all my current wheelsets gives SRAM the advantage.

I will probably get the SuperSix 2 myself. I don't race, I would use it to train on (I'm racing but mountain bikes and cx), do cyclosportive events, do group rides with friends and climb, climb and climb.


----------



## spaniardclimber (Jan 4, 2009)

I was looking for a racing bike too. I've been racing for 2 years with a Six 13 but either I'm stronger or the bike is softer, and I feel too much flex in out of the saddle efforts and sprints.
Is the Caad9 noticeably stiffer than a Six 13?
I'm racing both crits and road races.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I have an '09 Caad9 and SuperSix High-Mod, both with SRAM Force. These are just personal opinions and observations, but the SuperSix feels stiffer in the rear triangle and is much more comfortable. We do a Saturday morning 63 mile hammerfest and encounter some rough roads and I notice how much less tired I am after completing the ride on the SuperSix because it takes out some of the road vibration. Also, it feels a little more stable during high speed sprints, there is one stretch where we wind it up with a slight downhill and get up to 40+, the Caad feels just a tad bit squirrely above 35 when I'm really hammering, the SuperSix feels smooth at those speeds.


----------



## spaniardclimber (Jan 4, 2009)

But how much stiffer? Is it worth the extra $$?


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

The Caad9 is plenty stiff, it just feels to me the SuperSix is stiffer in the rear triangle. Whether or not it's worth the extra $ would be personal opinion, the Caad was plenty stiff for me, but I wanted something carbon for longer rides and more comfort.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

if you want an awesome in every way aluminum frame get a cannondale, if you want a great carbon frame get something aluminum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

I got the supersix 2 and ive very happy I did. Its stiffer then my tarmac expert in the bb area and has a better ride. 15.76 out of the box I have it down to 15.2 right now. climbs and sprint great. very happy! oh yea the yellow is sexy.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

superfly-2008 said:


> I got the supersix 2 and ive very happy I did. Its stiffer then my tarmac expert in the bb area and has a better ride. 15.76 out of the box I have it down to 15.2 right now. climbs and sprint great. very happy! oh yea the yellow is sexy.


Nice, can you post pictures? I'm getting one too, in yellow. I already have parts laying around to make it sub 15lbs, should be great!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Is that included the pedals ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

15.7 out of the box is without pedals but with pieplate and warranty card in a 54cm, I put easton ec90 areos tubies on, slr saddle, and speedplay ti pedals and its 15.2, Still gotta swap the seatpost its at tank at 244g. saddle was a tank at 260g, might throw a 7800 cassette on it, red is a little pricey.. will be sub 15 soon. Ill get ya some pics soon..


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

superfly-2008 said:


> 15.7 out of the box is without pedals but with pieplate and warranty card in a 54cm, I put easton ec90 areos tubies on, slr saddle, and speedplay ti pedals and its 15.2, Still gotta swap the seatpost its at tank at 244g. saddle was a tank at 260g, might throw a 7800 cassette on it, red is a little pricey.. will be sub 15 soon. Ill get ya some pics soon..


:Yawn: This thread is useless without pics :Yawn:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> :Yawn: This thread is useless without pics :Yawn:


Heres a pic the day I got it.. I dont have any pics with my eastons yet.. 










ALL my cannondales













Post a pic of your low end cannondale trauma md lol =)


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

superfly-2008 said:


> Post a pic of your low end cannondale trauma md lol =)


Why you gotta make fun of me? Here it is....


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

superfly-2008 said:


> Heres a pic the day I got it.. I dont have any pics with my eastons yet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice collection superfly.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Definitly a nice trio of bikes. :thumbsup:


----------

